# How much does draw weight differ for different draw lenghts?



## PinewoodsArcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw online where you can measure from your sternum to your fingertips with your arm stretched out in front of you to estimate your trad draw length. I got about 25.5 to 26 inches. How many pounds do you think that would shave off? I draw my 70# compounds easily but I don't want to over bow myself but I also don't want to out grow a really light bow fast either. I am trying to decide between a 45# recurve and a 50#


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

WIth your compound you are only holding 20% of the full draw weight (with 80% let off), with a recurve or longbow, the further you draw the more weight at your fingers... I shoot a 65# compound easily with only 65% let off.... but I can only shoot 5-10 shots from my 52# longbow without straining. I shoot 32# indoors and 44# outdoors with my recurve easily now that I have been shooting "trad" for several years. If I was just starting I would get a bow that I could buy 35# limbs to start and develope good form, and then abuy heavier limbs as I get better. There are several risers that allow that, ILF risers will give you the best flexibility in finding limbs. To your original question, depending on the bow, you would lose/gain 3-4 #'s per inch. You need to actually get measured at a pro shop or have someone mark an arrow when you draw to get your exact DL.. it will most likely change as your form gets better.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Pine -

You can do that calculation or you can flip a coin and get the same results. It's that inaccurate. 

You need to be measured on a very light weight draw check bow with a graduated arrow, preferably by someone who knows what they are doing. 

Most bows will gain or loose about 5% of their marked draw weight @ 28", for every inch drawn above or below 28".(Formula: draw weight at 28"/20 = number of pounds that bow will gain or loose per inch above or below the marked weight at 28".)

Every new shooter here wants to start with a 45-50# bow, because they want to hunt deer. (Just look at all the other "newbie" threads.) It might be a better idea to start off a lot lighter, say in the 30-35# range and learn on that. If you're serious about shooting, you will NEVER outgrow that bow or those limbs, if you get a take down. You'll always be going back to them to refresher courses in form.

Viper1 out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

LOL....Viper1 your talking about me again! I jumped right into trad shooting with the SAGE at 45lbs and I NOW wish I had bought the 30lb limbs. I was thinking about what I use to shoot years ago and not what would be best for me now. I really recommend that anyone that is getting into trad bows listen to Viper1 on this and take it to heart!


----------



## drewsumrell (Dec 4, 2011)

PinewoodsArcher, good advice from Viper. I bought a Samick Sage w/ 35# limbs about two months ago and have been shooting a lot. I hadn't shot for over fifteen years and am REALLY glad I didn't get any heavier limbs. Some days after 60 shots, I wish I had bought 30# limbs. Everyone is obviously different, but don't over bow yourself to get started. Excellent advice.
Cheers & enjoy!


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> LOL....Viper1 your talking about me again! I jumped right into trad shooting with the SAGE at 45lbs and I NOW wish I had bought the 30lb limbs. I was thinking about what I use to shoot years ago and not what would be best for me now. I really recommend that anyone that is getting into trad bows listen to Viper1 on this and take it to heart!


Rembrant let me take this opportunity to thank you. After shooting my son's youth bow for a while I decided to get a my own recurve. My first thought was to get a 45# bow. That way I'd be set for deer hunting. After reading your posts about being over bowed, I decided to start with a 30# Sage. I've only had it a few days but really like it. So your pain was my gain. Thanks!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Most bows are measured at 28 in dr length. so general average is bow looses or gains about 2lbs per inch over and above that 28 inch standard so in theory 40 lbs at 28 then at 26 inch draw 2 inches x 2lbs = 4lbs less =36lbs...in theory.. hope this helps and works the other way as an increase in poundage..


----------

